# P&O 2007 booking policy :(



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi.

We have travelled many times with p&o dover/calais before and was our 'prefferred opererator', mainly because of the flexibility when turning up early for a sailing.

On a recent trip abroad we were charged an extra £57 for the outward journey because we arrived 2 days early, even though the ferry we boarded was on a cheaper 'lite night' crossing tariff. I had no opion but to accept this at the time but Judy wrote a letter querying the charge. We received the expected standard reply today quoting the terms and condidtions which as always, have you stitched up like a kipper but they did state that if you want a fully flexible ticket then the only option is to purchase a 5 trip season ticket.

I could see nothing about this on the website so i thought i'd ring them to enquire and also to have a moan about their pricing policy.

The result;

If you turn up early and want an earlier sailing, expect heavy supplements this year. You can expect a £10 ammendment fee as usual but you will almost certainly be charged extra, even if its a lower tariff crossing *.

The only way to get a flexible ticket with p&o this year is to purchase a 5 trip season ticket. You cannot purchase 1 flexible rtn ticket.

The 5 trip season ticket is not available online and can only be purchased over the phone, The cost per return ticket for a motorhome up to 12mtrs is £128. Any number of the tickets can be shared amongst family and friends. The price isn't great for me but it might interest those with larger motorhomes or RV's wo need full flexibility. I asked and there is no real restriction on who you share the tickets with, they just need a transfer name and no further checks are made, might be worth a few folk with large motorhomes/rv's on MHFacts getting together and sharing the tickets if the price is good and you want full flexibility.

You cannot use tesco vouchers to purchase the 5 trip offer.

I thanked the lady for her help and informed her that I shall not be travelling with p&o this year, but more than likely will be using Seafrance who have a more flexible booking policy with better prices for motorhomes.

* off the record, when I spoke to the lady at the terminal, she said that in general they now have a 2 hour window either side of the sailing where you will only be charged an ammendment fee, but this is not an official statement.

pete


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

THanks for that info Pete. P & O certainly seem to be shooting themselves in the foot, particulalrly given the competitive prices charged by Sea France...and now, it seems, Norfolk Line


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Pete,

Next week I hope to sail with P & O Dover - Calais out 11th Jan and Zeebrugge - Hull in 14th March. 

I've got a on line price from P & O of £183, I shall get a price from the Caravan Club and from P & O using my CSMA discount.

I will have to study the small print very closely ref changing the sailing times.

The 275 mile drive to Dover I can manage but after being away for a couple of months the last thing I want is that god awful drive home from Dover.

We get off the ferry at Hull, into Sainsburys for the shopping and we are home by 09.30 if all goes to plan.

Don


----------



## Koppersbeat (May 10, 2005)

*P&O 2007 booking policy*

Hi,
They are also charging £15 each way for a dog as opposed to £20 return with Seafrance and Norfolkline.


----------



## 94060 (May 1, 2005)

Yeah same with us, we arrived at calais for the 3am sailing which was a just over a day early for the return home and P and O wanted another £99 !!! we went to bed there and got the 7am sailng instead but still had to pay another £52. 
I have always travelled with P & O and come back early with no problems at all. Think I'll be looking elsewhere from now on for my ferry crossings !
Shame on you P & O


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

We never book with P&O - we just turn up - always get on the next available ferry and price always below anything CC produced - we have a 33-foot RV and car on an A-frame - we just show the previous ticket when we got the best price - its always easier for them to just duplicate it - we do however travel September and April.


----------



## Forrester (Aug 18, 2006)

I have just booked with Sea France to take my 6.3mtr. M/H over to Calais on 22/5/07 & return on 12/6/07 with no extra ammendment charge for the return journey.
Total cost £55.50 return!!!! Brilliant.
Forrester.


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Have just booked Sea France my 7mtr MH out 11th july back 28th July £59.20 with CC (£62 with Sea France itself) Price quoted for P & O was £129 what can I say. I shall be travelling with Sea France :lol:


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

RedSonja said:


> Have just booked Sea France my 7mtr MH out 11th july back 28th July £59.20 with CC (£62 with Sea France itself)


Hi all,

It's the same price for us in March.

J & R


----------

